# 2 breeding pairs



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I have the chance to buy 2 brreding pairs of piranhas that have already been breeding in an 80G, do you think they would breed in my 100G tank?
how can I achieve this?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

red belly piranhas


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

who ever is selling the "proven breeding pairs" should share the water parameters to which these fish bred







as for your 100 gal tank, i would try and use white color gravel so it's easy to spot the fertile eggs to be removed to the holding tank. Just provide them with a stress free environment and keep temps around 81-82 deg with a regular weekly water change. feed them with smaller portions of food frequently rather than bigger portions every few days... good-luck







come back with pics of fry, for the forum


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

i'll get them on the 7th 
as i will have eggs or fry i'll take lots of pic's and videos


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

i have black gravel!
is it that important?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

gravel color is not important IMO but if you plan on raising fry and siphon eggs on a reg basis, then i would use natural/white as this will make it alot easier to see the fertile eggs and remove them faster. removing eggs should be done as fast as possible to reduce stress on breeding pairs. having to dark of gravel will not really tell you how much and how fertilzed the eggs are until they are siphoned.

see fertile eggs on white gravel here


----------

